# اهم اعطال جهاز غسيل الكلى



## janada2010 (29 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من الاخوان انا نكتب هنا اهم الاعطال هنا عن الجهاز واي استفسار او مشكلة انا جاهز
اولا:
عطل conductivity اثناء عملية rinse 
تكون مضخة البايكربون او مضخة الاسيد مكربجة او وصول ماء عالسنسور للمضخات


الحل :
تنظيف السنسور بمادة التنظيف contact 90 وتنشيفه 
وضع مادة WD40 الخاصة بالتنظيف على اسفل المضخة عند العامود الداخلي الظاهر لتوقيف الكربجة 

طبعا اثناء ال rinse تلاحظ سماع صوت جرشة للمضخة

ثانيا :
عطل flow alarm 

يكون عادة في المضخات الموجودة في الخلف اللتي يكون لونها فضي
وعادة تكون الفحمات


----------



## alia mohamed ahmed (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نريد لو سمحت معلومات أكثر عنها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## janada2010 (3 مايو 2011)

انا جاهز لاي استفسار 
احاول عمل موجز عن الاعطال واطلب من المهندسين مساعدتي ليتم حصر كل الاعطال في جهاز الكلى


----------



## eng\abdelrahman (27 مايو 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

